# RED LAKE CRAPPIES



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Has anyone made a trip to Red Lake in MN this year. How was the fishing and action. What times were the best to have a line in the water?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I was up a few weeks ago, and did good. The bite was going from about 2pm-8pm. A few walleyes, but most crappies were in the 12.5"-13.5" range.

I did hear it slowed last weekend.

Good luck, we went out of Westwind.


----------



## jeffyo45 (Feb 1, 2005)

I was there Jan. 22-23. Then the day bite was going pretty strong. I have not been up since but have heard it has switched to more of an evening bite. You can still catch fish during the day if you move around to find the active fish. All of the reports I heard from last weekend was that it was slow. The mid-week reports from this week have been promising. Hope this helps. Our crappies ranged from 11.5"-14".


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

We had a group of 12 go up on the 14-16 of Jan. It sucked. We caught 11 in 40 hours of fishing, 2 of us got 8 of the 11. Pretty slow for the other 10 guys.

Past years we get 50-70 and they are all 12 inches and bigger.

I think in the future we are going to go later. The locals say that the late bite is more consistent as the fish group up.

We caught a few nice eyes, I look forward to winter of 2006-2007.


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Crappies are definelty there to be caught. Last weekend had a friend not catch a one, while 200 yards away on same piece of structure his buddy and girly friend caught there limit, on afternoon. I have heard this multiple times this season: move to find fish and pound them when u get there. All fish are 11-14 inches.

I've heard a 50 yard move is all it takes, while some move miles. good Luck to any who attempt the mighty Red.


----------



## Brett B (Feb 13, 2005)

Anyone have any recent reports on crappies at Red? Have some friends heading up there tomorrow morning. Hoping they can get into them up there. Thanks for any information!


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Ski,

is that you?


----------



## The Dogger (Oct 17, 2003)

Move if you dont mark/catch fish. They are there you just need to find them!!!!!

MOve 100yards. Move 1 mile. It can make a difference.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Here is how right you are Dogger. 2 years ago we had three houses rented in the same general area about 3.6 miles out of Hillman's. My house had a huge flurry at sunset. There was a guy in a portable 25 yards away that didn't have a bite. The other two houses had about 7 each, we were in the 20's in an hour. Next morning, same thing.

The one thing that I have noticed up there is the sensitivity to weather. By 4pm the second day we had about 70 for the group. At 4 pm a front rollled through, that evening and the following morning we caught 2 more.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I can't wait for Red to be open for eyes in ought six. :run:


----------

